# Why i wake up



## Humm (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;R3klNzo0hQc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3klNzo0hQc[/video]

Our home

inside a special galaxy a planet exist, a special planet. A planet covered with life, a planet covered with beauty. A planet we call for home. Planet earth will always be our home. We were born and raised on this beautiful planet. Planet earth has always been there for us. Our planet is traveling at one hundred thousand kilometers per hour, but not alone. Every single meter the earth travels around the sun is together with us, together with life. 


For billions of years earth has been taking care of us. For billions of years earth has provided us with all we need to live. Earth has been our home for billions of years, but perhaps not forever. Nothing will last forever. Earth is taking care of us, but we are not taking care of earth. We are destroying our home, our only home. Eventually our home will be destroyed, and all we are doing is making it all go quicker. Earth will always be our home. Destroyed or not. It will always be in our hearts.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 7, 2014)

Beautiful thoughts, music, this reminds me why I miss here when I go away. Inspiring thank you Humm


----------



## Humm (Mar 7, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Beautiful thoughts, music, this reminds me why I miss here when I go away. Inspiring thank you Humm




Thanks for the feedback


----------



## caters (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice Thoughts


----------



## LeeC (Mar 11, 2014)

Humm,

From a naturalist's perspective, I might add:

May you find the harmonies of being within you, and appreciate the value of all life in your journeys. 

Thanks for the offering,
LeeC


----------

